# Would this be good?



## DietitianInTraining (Oct 30, 2009)

With me working full time, and going to school full time, my husband sometimes has to cook his own supper at night. I was wondering if I left him a package of chicken legs, and a bottle La Choy Teriyaki Sauce, if he could just put them in the crock pot in the morning, dump the bottle of sauce over them and let him cook on low while he's at work. I've always used that sauce in combination with other things in the past.. I don't know if it would taste good being used all by itself like that. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 30, 2009)

It might be kind of strong, but if he likes it...
one can also put chicken in a crockpot with cream soups (or broth/stock), veggies.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 30, 2009)

If he likes hot wings, I have a recipe he would like, especially if he can simbly bake hte chicken in the oven for 45 minutes.  Combine 1/4 cup Sriracha Sauce, 2 tbs. Kikoman Soy Sauce, an 1/2 tsp. Tabasco sauce, all mixed with one cup of water.  Place this in a heavy, freezer storage bag.  Drop chicken thighs into the bag and place in the fridge ovenight.  The next evening, he will simply preheat the oven to 400' F. Place foil on a cookie sheet.  Place the chicken thighs, with quartered potatoes on the foil-line sheet, and pop into the oven.  let bake for 45 minutes.  He can open a can of veggies during the last 10 minutes of bakingtime and throw them into a microwave-safe dish, and heat them in themicowave.  I call this recipe; Goodweed's Smouldering Chicken.  

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 30, 2009)

To my taste, nothing is better than chicken paprikash


----------



## babetoo (Oct 30, 2009)

i am afraid the soy sauce would be overpowering and to salty. why not a bottle of good sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## Constance (Oct 30, 2009)

Campbell's Golden Mushroom soup makes a great sauce for chicken...just add the undiluted soup, as the chicken will exude juice of it's own.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Oct 30, 2009)

It's not soy sauce it's teriyaki sauce.. I'd heard that about Campbells Golden Mushroom soup.. Might try that instead. Thanks!

I copied your hot wing recipe, Goodweed, Thanks!


----------



## spork (Oct 31, 2009)

Try it yourself one weekend, just to be sure, before you give your husband the keys to a heavy appliance.  And make sure he doesn't go neanderthal by raising the crock to high.

My guess is that a teriyaki sauce might have too much sugar to survive 8 hours in a crockpot...  some good additions to slow teriyaki though are:  onions and carrots, potatoes so-so.  There are a lot of easy, *savory*, recipes that are ideal for crockpot cooking.  I'd stick to them, unless your weekend effort is a big winner!  Good Luck.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 31, 2009)

One could probably cut the sauce with chicken broth, would reduce the sugar concentration (which, even in a slow cooker, can burn).
You could also try other canned cream soups if you don't like mushrooms.  
Peruse through some of these...
slow cooker recipes for husbands - Google Search


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 31, 2009)

beginner_chef said:


> With me working full time, and going to school full time, my husband sometimes has to cook his own supper at night. I was wondering if I left him a package of chicken legs, and a bottle La Choy Teriyaki Sauce, if he could just put them in the crock pot in the morning, dump the bottle of sauce over them and let him cook on low while he's at work. I've always used that sauce in combination with other things in the past.. I don't know if it would taste good being used all by itself like that. What do you guys think?


 
Any boned chicken in a crock pot long term (more than 4 hours) will got way to tender and fall off the bones. Also the cartilage holding the bones together will dissolve. What you will end up with is super tender meat peppered with ever bone and hard spot. Sort of a hard thing to eat. 

I learned this lesson the hard way with chicken breasts. There are way too many super small bones in a chicken breast.

You would reach in with tongs at the end of the day and instead of a nice leg, you would get a stripped bone and the meat would stay behind.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 1, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Any boned chicken in a crock pot long term (more than 4 hours) will got way to tender and fall off the bones. Also the cartilage holding the bones together will dissolve. What you will end up with is super tender meat peppered with ever bone and hard spot. Sort of a hard thing to eat.
> 
> I learned this lesson the hard way with chicken breasts. There are way too many super small bones in a chicken breast.
> 
> You would reach in with tongs at the end of the day and instead of a nice leg, you would get a stripped bone and the meat would stay behind.


 
I debone chcken when making a broth or stock.  When the dish for which the broth is made is about to be served, I stir-fry the chicken that has been cut into half inch cubes until just lightly browned.  The bones give up their collagen and goodness, as does the skin, in the broth.  To manage the bones, first, freak them, and place them into a cheesecloth bag, tied together with string.  When yo are ready to serve, just remove the bag, and voila, no bones in the dish.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Nov 1, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I debone chcken when making a broth or stock. When the dish for which the broth is made is about to be served, I stir-fry the chicken that has been cut into half inch cubes until just lightly browned. The bones give up their collagen and goodness, as does the skin, in the broth. To manage the bones, first, freak them, and place them into a cheesecloth bag, tied together with string. When yo are ready to serve, just remove the bag, and voila, no bones in the dish.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Yesm but I think the OP was looking to serve the chicken legs as chicken legs and that would not happen after a day in a crock pot.


----------

